# Receptacle inside a fireplace



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

JRenzoni said:


> Hey guys, looking for a little direction and advice... A project manager at my company asked me to install a receptacle inside of his fireplace for him. He is putting in a gas insert with a blower and it needs a 120v source to operate. He obviously doesn't want to see a cord exiting the fireplace and plugged into the wall. His idea was to blow through the back of the fireplace to outside and tap into an outside receptacle that is a few feet away.
> 
> My thought was to install a shallow 4" square box, come out the back of it through the brick and to outside. 1/2" PVC from there to the receptacle where I will change to a surface mounted bell box outside that allows me to pipe into it. Haven't researched code articles yet but I'm assuming the receptacle in the fireplace will need to be a GFCI.
> 
> Has anyone done a similar installation? Does my plan sound ok? Thanks for any advice guys. Please don't beat me up too bad and yes I am a licensed electrician . Good day!!


What temperatures will be present?


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Is there some reason you can't hard wire fire place? If it's indoors don't know why you would need gfi rec.
I shouldn't comment on this but, bx may be required for gas appliance.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

is this a wood burning fireplace that is just getting a gas insert installed?

or does he have a self contained gas fireplace already?


----------



## JRenzoni (Feb 22, 2014)

Just a gas insert going in. The insert has a cord and plug attached to it. I assume temps will not be too high behind the insert.


----------



## JRenzoni (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh and yes, its a wood burning fireplace that is getting the gas insert.


----------



## JRenzoni (Feb 22, 2014)

Also, I haven't seen the manual for manufacturer specs... that may tell me something.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

JRenzoni said:


> Just a gas insert going in. The insert has a cord and plug attached to it. I assume temps will not be too high behind the insert.


 Must be different codes there for gas appliances. Keep plug low as possible behind fire place. They do get warm , but not down near the bottom.
I'm sure it will be good .


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Follow manufacturer instructions and you'll be good to go. Many are available online.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That changes everything. I pictured something I seen a while ago where Popular Mechanics drove an ho to install a blower in a wood fireplace. It became more of an ignition module. Many of the inserts have a wiring compartment underneath including a handy box and duplex outlet. They are miserably tight to work in.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I just did this same thing, but the house had a crawlspace below and I fed the wire down there, and I covered the NM with metal sheath for protection. I didn't mount the box either, that way it could get tucked into the best position when the insert was installed.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have done this twice and both times I was instructed to mount the receptacle as low as possible and to one side. Came into the fireplace with MC.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

butcher733 said:


> I have done this twice and both times I was instructed to mount the receptacle as low as possible and to one side. Came into the fireplace with MC.


Exactly, it is fairly common. That is following manufacturer instructions so I see no problem with it, unless this specific manufacturer says otherwise.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

I did this over the summer for an outdoor fire pit. It needed a receptacle for the igniter to plug into. The receptacle is located in the bottom of the fire pit. Non GFCI as resetting it would be impossible. Feed with UF. No need to worry about heat/fire, etc. Note: Gas fed.

Read the 12 page instructions the only thing I need to add was a "kill switch" which is located on the back side of the seating platform.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

duque00 said:


> I did this over the summer for an outdoor fire pit. It needed a receptacle for the igniter to plug into. The receptacle is located in the bottom of the fire pit. Non GFCI as resetting it would be impossible. Feed with UF. No need to worry about heat/fire, etc. Read the 12 page instructions the only thing I need to add was a "kill switch" which is located on the back side of the seating platform.


 Why not throw a GFCI inside by the panel and feed the circuit with the load side? Inspector here would never pass that w/o a GFCI. Or is that pit totally enclosed/water tight?

We have a crappy rule for outdoor plugs

26-710

 except for automobile heater receptacles provided in conformance with Rule 8-400, all receptacles installed outdoors and within 2.5 m of finished grade shall be protected with a ground fault circuit interrupter of the class A type.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

WPG - followed instructions. AHJ said not needed. Inspector didn't bark. Just the Kill Switch.

Yes it is weather tight. Solid, permanent structure. The company that did the work does nice high end work for backyards. Pleasure working for them.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

duque00 said:


> WPG - followed instructions. AHJ said not needed. Inspector didn't bark. Just the Kill Switch. Yes it is weather tight. Solid, permanent structure. The company that did the work does nice high end work for backyards. Pleasure working for them.


Nice. 
Great looking pit I might add.


----------



## JRenzoni (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for all of the input guys. I need to get some paperwork on this unit it's looking like, before it make any decisions on wiring. But seems pretty straight forward for the most part. I was curious about an emergency shutoff switch. Thanks again!!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

duque00 said:


> I did this over the summer for an outdoor fire pit. It needed a receptacle for the igniter to plug into. The receptacle is located in the bottom of the fire pit. Non GFCI as resetting it would be impossible.


good one, April fools~ :laughing:


----------

